# Двоение в глазах



## Ольга_1983 (24 Дек 2015)

Добрый день. Мне 32 года. *Полгода беспокоит двоение в глазах по вертикали. *Закрываю один глаз – двоения нет. Головокружения нет. Тошноты нет. АД норме. Возникает: при физической нагрузке – даже не значительной (сел/встал/наклонился); при возбуждении (нервное напряжение, сексуальное возбуждение) – в течение 15 секунд примерно. Чтобы просто лежу смотрю телевизор и задвоилось – такого не было пока. Частота: может быть от 0 до 3-5 раз в день; бывает что не беспокоит по три дня, а потом на следующий день снова до 3-5 раз.

Поставленные диагнозы ДО этого симптома: ВСД по смешанному типу и пролапс митрального клапана, миопия. Частые головные боли. Травм головы не было. Особенности: до появления этого симптома я похудела на 18 кг за 9 месяцев.

Вот предыстория с результатами обследования.

*1. Двоение началось в июле 2015 года.* Были на даче, днем выпила стопочку и оп! Задвоилось. Прошло через 15 секунд. Затем двоение повторилось на аэробных тренировках через пару недель. До этого:

*-* заметно увеличилась периодическая головная боль затылочной части;

- каменение левого плеча;

- принимала только цитрамон от головной боли и фолиевую кислоту (витамин B9).

*2. 1 августа пошла на МРТ* к неврологу в центр Дикуля в Москве. Но! У меня брекет-система на зубах. Врач сказала «МРТ полноценно сделать не удалось, но главное – мы не увидели зла». Не стали писать заключения никакого. Сделали какое-то обследование спины (прилагаю фото). Диагноза не поставили. Назначили ЛФК, массаж и успокаивающие препараты: «не волнуйтесь и больше отдыхайте». Я не стала ничего предпринимать.

*3. Позже я забеременела и в сентябре* встала на учет в женскую консультацию. Двоение также присутствовало. Анализы в норме, включая сахар и гликированный гемоглобин, но иногда немного повышены тромбоциты. *Обратилась к терапевту* женской консультации. АД – в норме, включая суточный мониторинг. ЭКГ – два раза в норме. *Обратилась к окулисту* – посмотрела на стандартных аппаратах, подтвердила что после лазерной коррекции (сделана в 2008г.) все хорошо и по вопросу двоения сказала обращаться к неврологу. Головные боли, включая затылочные, и несколько раз мигрени присутствовали до середины ноября. Препараты:

- отмена фолиевой кислоты, вместо этого ангиовит пропила до середины октября;

- назначен актовегин 10 дней;

- витамин Е;

- парацетамол во время головных болей.

*4. Октябрь-ноябрь - обратилась к неврологу местной поликлиники.* Тот сказал что мне противопоказаны какие-либо обследования и назначил Траумель С на шею + массаж шейно-воротниковой зоны. Прошла 10 сеансов физиотерапии СМАД ш/в зоны слева + 5 сеансов ш/в зоны. Из препаратов стала пить только витамин Е.

*5. Ноябрь* – т.к. улучшений двоения особо не было, обратилась снова к неврологу, но уже к другому, все в той же поликлинике. Выяснила и настояла чтобы дали направление на *УЗИ сосудов шеи.* Результат прикрепляю. Направление на МРТ не дают, гинеколог против, называя это исследование рентгеновским облучением (!).Препараты:

- витамин Е;

- парацетамол во время головных болей.

*6. Декабрь. *Специалист УЗИ на исследовании сосудов шеи увидел шейный остеохондроз, с-образный изгиб и нарушение тока крови (результат прикрепляю).Невролог говорит что результаты УЗИ сосудов шеи не объясняют двоения в глазах. Уточнила, могу ли я сделать *УЗИ МАГ *– собираюсь идти делать платно, т.к. в поликлинике не делают такое исследование. С середины ноября голова и шея беспокоят намного меньше. Двоение возникает в прежнем режиме. Гинеколог предположила, что возможно после 30й недели отправит меня на МРТ. Препараты:

- витамин Е заканчиваю, врач назначает Фемибион 2.


Вопросы.
1) Что это вообще может быть? Синдром ПА? Влияние шейного остеохондроза? ВСД ? Не опасно ли это?

2) Может как-то влиять прием витаминов? Раньше я не пила фолиевую кислоту.

3) Какие анализы (содержание железа/витаминов в крови?) или исследования я могу еще в своем положении беременности сделать (УЗИ еще чего-нибудь…)? На текущий момент пойду на УЗИ МАГ. Нужна ли повторная консультация окулиста?

4) Как я уже говорила, решается вопрос об исследовании МРТ после 30й недели беременности (через 2 месяца примерно). Что именно нужно смотреть на МРТ ? Как вы относитесь к исследованию МРТ при текущем состоянии дел (нужно/не нужно, вредно/не вредно).

5) Какие исследования мне стоит сделать после родов? Какие самые информативные?

6) Какие меры профилактики (витамины? Какие-то продукты, упражнения?) я могу предпринимать до родов и стоит ли это делать?

Спасибо.


----------



## La murr (24 Дек 2015)

*Ольга_1983*, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## doclega (25 Дек 2015)

МРТ не противопоказано при беременности. Это не рентгенологический метод диагностики. Порой девушке жалующейся на боли в пояснице выставляется определённый срок беременности.....


----------



## Ольга_1983 (25 Дек 2015)

doclega написал(а):


> МРТ не противопоказано при беременности. Это не рентгенологический метод диагностики. Порой девушке жалующейся на боли в пояснице выставляется определённый срок беременности.....



Благодарю за комментарий. А что значит "выставляется определенный срок беременности"?


----------



## AIR (25 Дек 2015)

Я бы сначала просто посмотрел состояние кранио-вертебального перехода руками. .. Потом позанимался с затылочком и посмотрел как дела с глазками... И, если не поможет,  только тогда начал думать ...


----------



## Ольга_1983 (25 Дек 2015)

AIR написал(а):


> Я бы сначала просто посмотрел состояние кранио-вертебального перехода руками. .. Потом позанимался с затылочком и посмотрел как дела с глазками... И, если не поможет,  только тогда начал думать ...



Благодарю за комментарий. При беременности возможны такие манипуляции?


----------



## AIR (25 Дек 2015)

Ольга_1983 написал(а):


> Благодарю за комментарий. При беременности возможны такие манипуляции?


А Чо их жалеть У меня таких  беременных пруд пруди...


----------



## Ольга_1983 (25 Дек 2015)

AIR написал(а):


> А Чо их жалеть У меня таких  беременных пруд пруди...



Просто оба невролога в поликлинике не хотят ни мной заниматься, ни разговаривать, - именно потому, что я беременная - вот и уточняю. 
"Позанимался с затылочком" - что именно имеете ввиду? Я что-то переживаю, если мне будут голову "отрывать" 

Вероятно, я бы сначала сделала УЗД МАГ, сходила бы к платному неврологу и познакомилась бы с вами. Где/как вас найти?


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (25 Дек 2015)

Ольга_1983 написал(а):


> 1) Что это вообще может быть? Синдром ПА? Влияние шейного остеохондроза? ВСД ? Не опасно ли это?


А синдром *ДППГ (доброкачественное позиционное пароксизмальное головокружение)* не рассматривался? Вас ЛОР врач смотрел?
http://pozvonok.rusff.ru/viewtopic.php?id=51#p120


----------



## Ольга_1983 (25 Дек 2015)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> А синдром *ДППГ (доброкачественное позиционное пароксизмальное головокружение)* не рассматривался? Вас ЛОР врач смотрел?
> http://pozvonok.rusff.ru/viewtopic.php?id=51#p120



Спасибо за комментарий. Нет, никак никем это не рассматривалось и вслух не говорилось. ЛОР-врач осмотрел планово в рамках диспансеризации беременных, и то после моей просьбы, т.к. зимой вылечила евстахеит левого уха. О диплопии ему не говорила, т.к. никак не связывала это с ЛОР-органами. Посмотрела ссылку, а также просмотрела видео и сделала только что эти пробы - никаких движений глаз (смотрела в зеркало), либо головокружений я не отметила. После этого мне все равно стоит, на ваш взгляд, сходить и к ЛОРу тоже?


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (25 Дек 2015)

Ольга_1983 написал(а):


> Спасибо за комментарий. Нет, никак никем это не рассматривалось и вслух не говорилось. ЛОР-врач осмотрел планово в рамках диспансеризации беременных, и то после моей просьбы, т.к. зимой вылечила евстахеит левого уха. О диплопии ему не говорила, т.к. никак не связывала это с ЛОР-органами. Посмотрела ссылку, а также просмотрела видео и сделала только что эти пробы - никаких движений глаз (смотрела в зеркало), либо головокружений я не отметила. После этого мне все равно стоит, на ваш взгляд, сходить и к ЛОРу тоже?


Стоит. Дело в том, что эти нарушения то появляются, то исчезают. Маневр Эпла надо делать когда бывают головокружения.


----------



## Ольга_1983 (25 Дек 2015)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Стоит. Дело в том, что эти нарушения то появляются, то исчезают. Маневр Эпла надо делать когда бывают головокружения.



Как я указывала в самом начале, у меня нет головокружения и не было, ни во время двоения, ни до, ни после.


----------



## Ольга_1983 (25 Дек 2015)

doclega написал(а):


> В глазах двоится - может быть двойня намечается?



Ваш юмор мне не понятен. Это лишнее.
Меня интересуют ответы по существу вопроса.
Если вам больше нечего ответить, кроме того, что МРТ - это не рентген, то не смею вас больше беспокоить.
Спасибо.


----------



## Галина Каримова (25 Дек 2015)

Ольга_1983 Доброе утро, буду очень благодарна, если у вас есть что сказать по поводу моего случая диплопии.
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/24856/
С уважением,
Ольга

Здравствуйте, Ольга



Ольга_1983 написал(а):


> Вопросы.
> 1) Что это вообще может быть? Синдром ПА? Влияние шейного остеохондроза? ВСД ? Не опасно ли это?


Может быть все вышеперечисленное, а также первые проявления эпилепсии или онкологии. Абсолютно необходимо сделать УЗД МАГ и ЭЭГ



Ольга_1983 написал(а):


> 2) Может как-то влиять прием витаминов? Раньше я не пила фолиевую кислоту.


Очень сомнительно



Ольга_1983 написал(а):


> 3) Какие анализы (содержание железа/витаминов в крови?) или исследования я могу еще в своем положении беременности сделать (УЗИ еще чего-нибудь…)? На текущий момент пойду на УЗИ МАГ. Нужна ли повторная консультация окулиста?


КТ головного мозга, МРТ шейного отдела позвоночника, ЭЭГ, ЭМНГ глазодвигательных нервов. Необходима повторная консультация невролога, офтальмолога и ЛОР



Ольга_1983 написал(а):


> 4) Как я уже говорила, решается вопрос об исследовании МРТ после 30й недели беременности (через 2 месяца примерно). Что именно нужно смотреть на МРТ ? Как вы относитесь к исследованию МРТ при текущем состоянии дел (нужно/не нужно, вредно/не вредно).


МРТ (КТ) нужно делать при любых жалобах на зрительные или слуховые расстройства, поскольку других способов своевременной диагностики опухоли мозга не существует. Беременность не является противопоказанием к МРТ, а промедление смерти подобно - вспомните историю Жанны Фриске...



Ольга_1983 написал(а):


> 5) Какие исследования мне стоит сделать после родов? Какие самые информативные?


Всё, что назначат компетентные специалисты



Ольга_1983 написал(а):


> 6) Какие меры профилактики (витамины? Какие-то продукты, упражнения?) я могу предпринимать до родов и стоит ли это делать?


Не имеет принципиального значения

С уважением, Галина


----------



## doclega (26 Дек 2015)

В данном случае решение принимать врачу - гинекологу, так как данная симптоматика (на мой взгляд) возможна при токсикозе беременных. Вы обратились в непрофильный форум, поэтому получаете такие "развёрнутые"ответы. На шутки обижаться не нужно, желаем Вам родить здорового малыша (малышей.) Насчёт МРТ головного мозга и УЗИ сосудов ГМ - считаю обоснованным проведение данных исследований после рождения ребёнка, ведь сейчас Ваш организм переживает стресс и "некоторые сбои" возможны и объяснимы.


----------



## Ольга_1983 (26 Дек 2015)

doclega написал(а):


> В данном случае решение принимать врачу - гинекологу, так как данная симптоматика (на мой взгляд) возможна при токсикозе беременных. Вы обратились в непрофильный форум, поэтому получаете такие "развёрнутые"ответы. На шутки обижаться не нужно, желаем Вам родить здорового малыша (малышей.) Насчёт МРТ головного мозга и УЗИ сосудов ГМ - считаю обоснованным проведение данных исследований после рождения ребёнка, ведь сейчас Ваш организм переживает стресс и "некоторые сбои" возможны и объяснимы.



Как я указывала раннее, двоение началось ДО беременности, буквально за месяц. Вот в чем особенность...))
Гинеколог сначала сказала что никаких МРТ, т.к. это рентгеновское облучение (меня это шокировало мягко говоря), теперь, видимо, с кем-то посоветовавшись, все-таки решает вопрос о проведении МРТ после 30й недели. Однако, тут пишут и про опухоль о_О и что медлить нельзя...
Думаю, мне стоит обратиться снова очно к неврологу, только не свою поликлинику.


----------



## ВераН (28 Дек 2015)

Здравствуйте, Оля! 
Мда... Не слабо вас тут напугали онкологией и Жанной. Ещё один поход к ещё одному неврологу вас не успокоит.


Ольга_1983 написал(а):


> Однако, тут пишут и про опухоль о_О и что медлить нельзя...


Если у вас стоят несъёмные скобы, то и на МРТ опять будут артефакты от металла. Чтоб увидеть опухоль на МРТ, при имеющихся брекетах - надо вводить контраст в вену. Контраст содержащий металл не опасен простому, не беременному человеку. Но, сомневаюсь, что кто-нибудь из рентгенологов возьмёт на себя такой риск контастировать беременную.
Могу вам дать совет из личного опыта (у меня опухоль мозга). Чтоб расставить все точки над "ё")), в вашем интересном положении надо обследоваться в специализированном мед. учреждении по лечению и диагностике болезней нервной системы. Идите на Тверскую-Ямскую в НИИ нейрохирургии. На этом форуме запрещено давать прямые ссылки((. Ищите гуглом.
Вам нужен не просто невролог, а нейроофтальмолог. Это врач, который исследует функции зрительных путей, оптических структур глаза, зрительной коры головного мозга и зрительных нервов. Если он что то заподозрит неладное, то отправит на дальнейшее обследование, лишнего не назначит. Если всё таки понадобятся доп. обследование, то делайте их только в НИИ нейрохирургии. Там лучшее оборудование и лучшие специалисты по болезням нервной системы (проверяла на своей голове))).


----------



## Ольга_1983 (28 Дек 2015)

ВераН написал(а):


> Здравствуйте, Оля!
> Мда... Не слабо вас тут напугали онкологией и Жанной. Ещё один поход к ещё одному неврологу вас не успокоит.
> 
> Если у вас стоят несъёмные скобы, то и на МРТ опять будут артефакты от металла. Чтоб увидеть опухоль на МРТ, при имеющихся брекетах - надо вводить контраст в вену. Контраст содержащий металл не опасен простому, не беременному человеку. Но, сомневаюсь, что кто-нибудь из рентгенологов возьмёт на себя такой риск контастировать беременную.
> ...



Спасибо Вам за ответ. Примерно что-то такое я и ожидала увидеть, чтобы сказали - куда примерно идти, что примерно делать... Чтобы прочитали мой первый пост полностью - а его как-будто бы не читают... Сегодня иду на УЗИ головы - будет делать сам врач-ангиолог, что меня радует. Надеюсь, хорошо посмотрит сосуды. А на счет Жанны... вы знаете, у меня ощущение - что если бы действительно было так - то у меня бы вылезло за полгода что-нибудь еще. У меня же нет ни головокружений, ни каких-либо отклонений в крови (включая гемоглобин), руки-ноги работают, слух работает, память тоже. Двоение не возникает просто так: только при физ. нагрузке, или нервном возбуждении. У меня даже голова болит в разы меньше. Мигрени были только в сентябре. Давление в норме, включая когда болит голова. МРТ когда буду делать - сниму заранее брекеты, чтобы не возникало никаких вопросов.

У вас какие симптомы, можете рассказать? Можно в личном сообщении (если тут на форуме такие есть).


----------



## sergunok (22 Июл 2017)

@Ольга_1983, расскажите, пожалуйста, прошли ли двоения и что помогло. У меня очень похожая картина.


----------

